# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Angst...

## hawaii1978

Und das ist unsere Geschichte:

Ich bin 35 Jahre alt, mein Mann 45 Jahre. Wir haben einen 3 jährigen Sohn. Mein Mann hatte eine Prostatektomie im Mai dieses Jahres. Inkontinenz: alles in bester Ordnung / Potenz: es geht nichts mehr.* Es konnte nicht nervenschonend operiert werden. Anschließend wurde festgestellt, dass nicht alle Krebszellen entfernt werden konnten. Aus diesem Grund beginnt nun in zwei Wochen die Bestrahlung. Ebenfalls hat er vor ca. 4 Wochen mit der Hormontherapie begonnen.* Lipidoverlust, es geht gar nichts mehr, ich denke, ich muss hier nicht weiter darauf eingehen. Zärtlichkeit ist alles noch wunderbar, aber alles andere eben nicht.

Und ich fühle mich schuldig, während ich das schreibe, aber ich habe unglaubliche Mühe damit.* Ich bin 39 Jahre alt, soll ich nun die kommenden Jahre auf Sex verzichten? Wie soll das gehen? Wenn ich ihn darauf anspreche, dann sagt er mir, dass die Lust nach der Hormontherapie wieder kommt (nach zwei Jahren Hormontherapie- toll!!), aber trotzdem werden wir diese Spritze brauchen müssen. Wir haben sie bereits ausprobiert, es funktioniert, macht aber Schmerzen und ganz ehrlich, wer will so Sex haben? Wir reden viel zusammen, aber ich merke, dass mir manchmal auch das Verständnis fehlt. Ich gebe mir Mühe, und in der Regel bin ich einfühlsam, weil ich ihn wirklich liebe. Aber dann denke ich wieder, es kann doch nicht wahr sein, dass ich mit 39 Jahren nie mehr oder nur noch selten Sex haben kann. Es macht mich unzufrieden, denn es war für uns immer ein wichtiger Bestandteil. Dann wiederum habe ich ein schlechtes Gewissen, weil das so egoistisch von mir ist. Er hat Krebs und ich bin diejenige, die unzufrieden ist, wie tief kann man sinken. Trotzdem macht es mich so unendlich wütend und traurig zu gleich. Auch machen mir seine Launen teilweise zu schaffen, manchmal ist er super angenehm und dann wieder extrem mies gelaunt. Ich weiss, alles Auswirkungen der Hormone. Ich würde das liebend gern gelassener sehen, aber mich machen diese Momente dann sehr traurig. Ebenfalls habe ich Angst, was ist nach der Bestrahlung? Ist dann alles gut? Ist der Krebs bis dann sonst wo noch? Bis jetzt wurde, gemäss Untersuchungen, nichts festgestellt. Es ist immer diese Angst da. Dann denke ich an unseren Sohn, er muss das alles auch mit ansehen und das bricht mir das Herz. Wie geht ihr mit euren Ängsten um? Was macht euch Mühe? Was sind eure Erfahrungen? Wie löst ihr das mit dem Sex (trifft vielleicht eher auf die jüngeren hier zu ;-) )? Habt ihr Tipps? Ich habe Angst, dass unsere Beziehung den Bach runter geht, weil ich teilweise unzufrieden bin, er das dann zu wenig versteht oder ich zu egoistisch bin, und ihm nicht die ideale Stütze sein kann. Für diejenigen, die mich jetzt verurteilen, es ist nicht so, dass ich immer unzufrieden bin ;-), ich bin grundsätzlich einfühlsam, verständnisvoll und immer zur Stelle, wenn er mich braucht.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen. Danke.

----------


## Weibsbild

Hallo und guten Morgen... (leider ohne Namen:-)

also erst einmal möchte ich dir sagen, dass du kein schlechtes Gewissen oder Schuldgefühle haben musst. Obwohl ich das auch von mir kenne... Gefühle sind nie falsch, sie sind einfach da und dürfen auch sein! Alles darf...

Ich kann dich verdammt gut verstehen und weiß genau, wie du dich fühlst!  Auch ich verurteile mich oft, wenn ich ungehalten werde... weil er doch  derjenige ist, der den Krebs hat und ich mich ja einfach mal zusammen  reißen könnte.

Mir geht es ähnlich wie dir. Gerade was die Stimmungsschwankungen angeht, leide ich auch. Wir Partner sind halt genau so betroffen, wenn auch nicht unmittelbar, so doch mittelbar. Ich fühle mich seit der Diagnose im Januar in einem Ausnahmezustande und manchmal fehlt auch mir die Kraft. Daher hole ich mir Hilfe... werde einen Psychotherapeuten aufsuchen. Das empfehle ich dir auch, hol dir Hilfe! Entlaste dich ... auch für euren Sohn. 

Bei dem Thema Sexualität kann ich dir nicht helfen, weil es für mich/uns kein Thema ist. Ich bin halt auch schon älter. :-) Aber ich kannn dir aus Lebenserfahrung heraus raten im Heute zu bleiben. Du weißt ja nicht was kommt... und ich habe erst gestern in einer Studie gelesen, dass das mit der Potenz halt lange dauern kann. 

Fühl dich gedrückt...

Christine

----------


## Urologe

sicher sollte erst einmal ein Jahr nach dem Eingriff abgewartet werden.
Bis  dahin gibt es die Möglichkeit der Vakuum-Penispumpe. die zwar das Ganze  etwas technisiert aber sonst oft recht gut funktioniert.
Desweiteren  könnte, über den Urologen angeleitet, eine SKAT-Therapie mit Caverject  erfolgen (Schwellkörper-Autoinjektion-Therapie)
Nach einem Jahr könnte sogar überlegt werden, eine Penisprothese einzubauen.
zu allen Optionen sollte aber zunächst eine ausführliche Beratung des Paares beim Urologen erfolgen

----------


## nomade

Also das mit dem Sex trifft auch auf die Älteren noch zu…

Ich habe das Glück, nervenschonend operiert worden zu sein und zumindest derzeit auch keine Hormonsuppression oder Bestrahlung zu brauchen. Trotzdem funktioniert es noch nicht, nicht mal mit blauen Pillen, obwohl bei mir ja noch Hoffnung besteht. Und sicher sein kann ich mir auch nicht, ob Stufe zwei nicht noch kommt, denn der Rand war nicht perfekt sauber.

Wir haben aber für uns die SKAT-Spritze als Ausweg entdeckt, und unsere ist bei der Erektion weder schmerzhaft noch finden wir, dass es den Sex stört. Wenn wir kuschelig werden, gehe ich nach nebenan, setze mir die Spritze und wir machen weiter. Nach 10-15 Minuten wird es dann wie eine natürliche Erektion und wir genießen es. Klar, ohne Libido ist das schwieriger, ich kann gar nicht beurteilen, wie schwierig. Aber manche berichten, dass es durchaus mit solchen Hilfsmitteln noch geht. Außerdem: Ist denn schon klar, dass er zwei Jahre lang Hormonunterdrückung bekommen soll? Wenn die Bestrahlung kurativ sein soll, wird das m. W. nicht so lange gemacht. Oder gibt es schon Metastasen?

Kurz gesagt: Wenn die Behandlung kurativ ist und die Hormone nicht mehr unterdrückt werden – was ich Euch wünsche – sollte auch die Freude am Sex zurück kommen. Ja, ihr braucht dann die Spritzen, aber es gibt Leute, die sie schon 20 Jahre benutzen und aneinander Freude haben. Wenn die Behandlung nicht kurativ ist, wirst Du Deinen Mann über kurz oder lang verlieren. Er wird Dir sehr dankbar sein, wenn Du ihn bis zum Ende begleitest. Und jeder denkt in dieser Situation auch über den anderen nach, wenn man sich liebt. Ich würde in der Situation meine Frau bitten, sich einen Sexpartner zu suchen, aber mich nicht allein zu lassen. 

Klingt brutal, aber es ist eine brutale Krankheit. Und wenn Du was zu den Spritzen wissen möchtest, schick eine PM.

----------


## Georg_

Ich glaube zwar auch, dass es besser ist die Bestrahlung mit einer Hormontherapie zu kombinieren. Aber die S3 Leitlinie, nach der sich die Ärzte meist orientieren, empfiehlt sie nicht. Denn eine Wirksamkeit konnte in Studien nur bei Patienten mit hohem Risiko gezeigt werden. 

Ob und wie lange Hormontherapie gemacht werden soll könntet Ihr mit dem behandelnden Arzt besprechen. Es gibt da keine eindeutigen Vorgaben, oft wird sie sechs Monate nach der Bestrahlung beendet. 

Statt der üblichen Hormonspritze kann man auch Bicalutamid verwenden. Damit wird das Testosteron nicht unterdrückt und die Libido bleibt erhalten. Man kann jederzeit auf diese Tabletten umstellen. Es gibt auch eine große Studie die erfolgreich Bicalutamid in Kombination mit Bestrahlung eingesetzt hat. Ihr könntet Euch mit dem Arzt darauf einigen, noch drei Monate nach der Behandlung die Spritze einzusetzen und dann auf Bicalutamid umzustellen.

Georg

----------


## rembert

Zuerst darfst du nicht den Fehler machen und dir den Schuh zu sehr anziehen....  Zweifel auf keinem Fall an deiner Attraktivität !!! 

Dein Mann ist im Moment einfach durch das fehlende Testosteron im Kopf auf anderen Spuren unterwegs. Das wird sich aber geben, sobald die Hormontherapie aufhört bzw. ihr die Medikation ändern lasst. siehe den Hinweis von Georg mit dem Biclutamid.

Du musst da jetzt irgendwie mit durch, sofern du deinem Kind nicht den Vater nehmen willst aufgrund deiner Hormone ..sorry..

Sexualität ist wichtig und trägt viel zu deiner Zufriedenheit bei..ich kann das gut verstehen.. und das ist wahrscheinlich auch das größte Drama bei diesem Krebs.
Da ist im Moment viel was da auf euch einprasselt und jeder geht eben damit anders um.
Was die Zukunft bringt ist natürlich ungewiss und es kann dir keiner sagen wie es sich bei deinem Mann entwickelt. Ich kann dir nur raten hier im Forum mal zu schnüffeln und dann wirst du feststellen, dass hier viele mit schweren Diagnosen zu kämpfen haben und davon aber keiner relativ kurzfristig die Radieschen von unten gesehen hat. Dieser Krebs begleitet einen eben gerne über viele, viele Jahre ;-)) 

Rede mit deinem Mann, lass dich anders von ihm befriedigen in der problematischen Phase und wenn sein Körper wieder reagiert am Ende der Hormontherapie.. dann ist es doch eigentlich unerheblich,ob er vielleicht eine Viagra brauch oder eine Spritze um seine Erektion vollständig zu erlangen ?! 

Gehe mal davon aus, dass der Urologe ihm Caverject verordnet hat zum Spritzen.. ich habe eine Zeitlang auch dieses Hilfsmittel benutzt. Bei Caverject hatte ich allerdings abartige Schmerzen im Penis und habe da die Finger von gelassen. Durch Zufall bin ich damals auf Androskat gestoßen. Das gibt es in der COSMOS Apotheke in Mannheim. 6 Monate haltbar, super Wirkung und bei mir völlig ohne Nebenwirkungen und trotz Privatrezept total Preiswert.Nicht zu vergleichen mit Caverject. Die Apotheke schickt dir das nach Hause. Frag da einfach mal nach.

Gruß an deinen Mann und alles Gute für ihn.
Mich hat es übrigens mit 43 erwischt ..

Rembert

----------


## nomade

Das Duomix SKAT von der Cosmos ist auch mein Tipp. Keine Schmerzen – außer dem kleinen Pieks – und eine Erektion, die sich für uns beide natürlich anfühlt.

Die blauen Pillen dagegen werden ohne Erhalt der Nerven leider kaum helfen. 

Auch ich würde Euch aber raten, die Hilfe eines/einer Psychoonkologen/in in Anspruch zu nehmen, die sind durchaus auch für die Partnerin und nicht allein den Patienten da.

----------


## Willi-39

@ 
*hawaii1978* 

Rede mit einem Therapeuten, bitte! Ein Paartherapeut. Es gibt ihn. Finde ihn oder sie. Die ersten fünf Sitzungen zum Ausprobieren übernimmt die Kasse. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung. Professionelle Hilfe brauchst Du, braucht Ihr. Du wirst sehen, der / die Therapeutin stellt die richtigen Fragen und nimmt die Angst.

Willi-39

----------


## hawaii1978

Hallo Zusammen,
ich danke euch herzlich für die zahlreichen Antworten.
Liebe Grüsse

----------


## hawaii1978

Hallo Christine, ich wollte Dir persönlich antworten, aber scheinbar ist Dein Posteingang voll und so funktioniert es leider nicht ;-)

----------


## hawaii1978

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Ich gebe das mal so weiter ;-))

----------


## endlich

Hallo, 

unglaublich viele fachliche Tipps haben dich ja schon erreicht. Ich bin seit noch nicht allzulanger Zeit mit einer neuen Beziehungsform in Kontakt gekommen. Für mich ist es aus welchem Grund auch immer der bestehen mag, immer zu rechtens auch Lust auf andere Geschlechtspartner zu haben oder einfach dem Bedürfniss nach körperlicher Nähe nachzukommen. Für mich lautet die Lösung hier "offene Beziehung". Vermutlich geht dieser Begriff bei vielen mit Klischees und Vorurteilen oder schlichten Unwissen/Halbwissen einher. Aber wer sich mal länger damit befasst, der wird vielleicht dem ganzen etwas angewinnen können. Vielleicht ist dies eine Option für euch? 

Empfehlenswerte Literatur dazu gibt es nicht so viel, allerdings fand ich das Buch von Friedemann Karig "Wie wir lieben" sehr gut und hat mir im Prozess viel geholfen. 

Als kleine Anregung ob du damit überhaupt was anfangen kannst sei dahingestellt oder auch was dein Mann davon denkt.

Ich drücke euch die Daumen und fühl dich nicht schuldig. 
Jeder hat ein Anrecht seine Emotionen zu haben, sowohl er als auch du. Wer offen darüber redet bekommt schnell mit was den anderen beschäftigt und sorgt für Verständnis.

Liebe Grüße

----------


## MartinWK

Was ist denn "krebssorge" wieder für ein Troll-Bot?

----------


## lutzi007

> Was ist denn "krebssorge" wieder für ein Troll-Bot?


Ich habe mich schon gewundert, dass heute im Forum so viel los ist. Leider nur Bot-alarm.

----------


## healthlover

Tatsächlich waren mein Partner und ich in einer ähnlichen Situation und ich kann dir eine Paartherapie sehr ans Herz legen! Diese Situation kann für beide Parteien eine immense Belastung sein, wo einfach eine professionelle Unterstützung gefragt ist. Diese Therapie hat uns nicht nur in Sache Sex nachhaltig geholfen, sondern auch was unsere Kommunikation angeht. 

Ich kann von uns beiden behaupten, dass wir uns mehr denn je lieben und diese Entscheidung kein bisschen bereuen  :L&auml;cheln: 

Liebe Grüße aus Berlin

----------

